# Récupérer ma boite Mail sous Mountain Lion



## info56 (31 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,   

Je viens de Mac ADSL que j'ai fréquenté très longtemps...Je suis MacUser depuis plus de 20 ans. Mais j'ai des fois des soucis comme tout le monde !

J'ai du formater mon mac sous Mountain lion. J'ai un time capsule, mais j'avais installé mac OSX mountain lion serveur et maintenant je ne peux faire migrer mes infos sous Mountain lion classic un comble...  

J'ai donc réinstallé 10.8.2 et récupérer sur des anciennes sauvegardes la majorités des infos et logiciels... 
Sous lion la boite Mail était accessible et il était facile de récupérer ses mails et comptes...  
Mais Mountain lion a modifié cela.  
Dans ma sauvegarde comment récupérer les comptes mails et les messages, en sachant que grâce à Icloud j'ai récupéré mon adresse mac, mais pas mes adresses free. Ou se trouve le dossier Mail dans la bibliothèque ? Quel nom a-t-il ? Que dois-je transférer dans ma nouvelle partition pour récupérer mes messages et comptes mails éventuellement 
En tout cas bonnes fêtes à tous !


----------



## Sly54 (31 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Sur le dd du mac, les mails sont dans ta petite maison / Bibliothèque (*) / Mail / V2



(*) masquée; pour la voir garder la touche alt enfoncée et cliquer sur le menu Aller du Finder


----------



## info56 (31 Décembre 2012)

Merci de ta réponse...:sleep:

Effectivement si je clic sur Alt et aller dans le finder, je peux sélectionner ma bibliothèque...

Mais le problème c'est que je  ne peux restaurer mon time machine et que je suis obligé de rentrer dans les sauvegardes pour récupérer mes mails...A ce moment là si je clic Alt et aller dans le finder c'est le disque dur de mon mac qui s'ouvre et non le dossier bibliothèque de la sauvegarde

Et là je suis tjs au point mort...Hélas

As-tu une idée ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour et bienvenue,

 en complément, tu peux regarder ce sujet : http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/transferts-de-mails-dun-mac-a-un-autre-1207691.html

Le dossier V2 contient les mails, et aussi un dossier MailData, qui à priori contient toutes les  informations liées à Mail, dont les comptes : Accounts.plist

L'accès aux sauvegardes des mails dans Time Machine se fait depuis l'application Mail : se positionner dans "Mail", et faire "entrer dans Time Machine", qui donne accès à une interface type "Mail", et non pas au Finder.


----------



## info56 (31 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour et merci de ta réponse...

Le problème vient du fait que je peux pas utiliser le transfert de données à partir de mail dans la mesure ou les deux dernières sauvegardes ont été effectuées avec mountain serveur et cela m'empêche de récupérer les infos sur les sauvegardes précédentes sous moutain lion. De ce fait je suis obligé de rentrer dans la sauvegarde et de récupérer les infos....
Quand tu utilises Mail pour transférer tes données de time capsule, tu as accès à la dernière sauvegarde sous moutain server

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h11 ----------

"L'accès aux sauvegardes des mails dans Time Machine se fait depuis l'application Mail : se positionner dans "Mail", et faire "entrer dans Time Machine", qui donne accès à une interface type "Mail", et non pas au Finder."

OU AS TU VU CETTE ACCES DANS MAIL ??? je dois etre myope....


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2012)

info56 a dit:


> OU AS TU VU CETTE ACCES DANS MAIL ??? je dois etre myope....


Tu te positionnes dans Mail et tu cliques sur l'icône Time Machine de la barre de menu, puis sur "Entrer dans Time Machine".

Pour l'accès aux sauvegardes sous Mountain Lion server, je ne sais pas, mais pour info :

Quand des sauvegardes TM ont été faites sur le même disque avec 2 OS différents (par ex. SL et ML dans mon cas), pour accéder aux sauvegardes antérieures (qui semblent inaccessibles) il faut cliquer à gauche dans la barre lat du Finder (dans l'espace intergalactique de TM) sur le nom de l'ordi (Mac-de-Machin) ce qui dévoile les sauvegardes antérieures et les rend accessibles.

En images : 

Ici les sauvegardes antérieures sont inaccessibles :





Après avoir cliqué (sélectionné) le nom de l'ordi, les sauvegardes sont accessibles :


----------



## info56 (31 Décembre 2012)

T 1 AS C TOUT ! 

Je pense que j'ai boC pendant deux jours pour rien sur l'ordo....  je vais récupérer ma partition entière par le time capsule....

Merci beaucoup, je te tiens au courant.

Bon réveillon


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2012)

info56 a dit:


> T 1 AS C TOUT !


J'y suis pour rien 

C'est juste les "features" de Mac OS X.... 

Bon réveillon également


----------



## info56 (1 Janvier 2013)

BONNE ANNEE

G récupéré mes messages...ouf

Par contre, j'ai un autre problème !Itunes ne veux plus connecter mon iphone jailbreaké et me dit : "impossible d'établir une connexion sécurisée avec l'appareil !"

Vous avez déja eu ça ??:hein:

Quelqu'un sait pourquoi ? Je ne peux plus synchroniser mon iphone ? Existe t-il un logiciel qui peut remplacer itunes ?


----------



## info56 (5 Janvier 2013)

apparemment il n'y a pas de logiciel sur mac qui puisse remplacer itunes 

Hum....


----------



## Sly54 (5 Janvier 2013)

info56 a dit:


> apparemment il n'y a pas de logiciel sur mac qui puisse remplacer itunes


Poser une question sur iTunes dans Internet et réseau, dans un fil relatif à Mail, n'est pas le meilleur endroit pour avoir des réponses pertinentes 

Par ailleurs, si tu vas dans le forum adéquat, tu trouveras des réponses précises à ta question !


Edit.
Par exemple lire ce fil.


----------



## info56 (5 Janvier 2013)

hug ! merci du conseil


----------

